# airsealed2 review



## dutchmaster454 (Jun 29, 2012)

alright brothers, as you know i am a rep but not for airsealed so all my info here is my honest opinion. i dont have blood work or factual evidence to show anything, but you can take my word, i also have a question at the end. ok so i am currently 8 days into test prop and tren ace. i shoot them both ED and the dosages are prop at 100mg and tren at 75. ok so at 8 days in what can i say? not much but i will say this. my sex drive has never been higher, hardest boners of my life every night when i wake up, i see a ass and i want to screw it, wet dreams, just damn i have libido from heaven. size is there and also water retention in my gut pretty bad, but i am not running any Ai as mine turned out to be bunk as shit and im running 700 prop a week. no gyno symptoms at all, but bloat :/ as for the tren ace, after i inject sometimes i get a little tickle in my throat. nothing serious just a little tickle that makes me cough for 10 seconds. I also feel kinda lethargic all day and not a lot of energy. tren usually does this stuff to me as i get every side effect on it and it sucks. appetite is also going down pretty hard.  this isn't to bad as i am trying to lean out some from my bulk i just did. anxiety issues were there but now they are completely gone. usually that is the one that hits me the hardest on tren. like to the point of insanity. however this time in tren it is down significantly. i think it honestly has to do with the purity of the gear. No pip at all, well slight pip, but nothin major. also have shortness of breath all day.  my question is do the side effects come on tren before the gains and results do? i know i am really impatient as its only been 8 days but i thought id ask. ive ran LOTS of cycles but only 2 with tren.  i want the hardness and veins and awesomeness :0 again im sure im really impatient as its only been 8 days. it just sucks to be getting the sides and not results yet. my diet is spot on as i am a full time NPC competitor and have lots of experience in this area. i am not bashing AS2 at all,  obviously what im saying is showing the gear is gtg. i am just wondering do the sides come before the tren ever kicks ? i cant remember because i dont use a lot of tren.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 29, 2012)

Drop you prop by half bro, keep the tren at the same dose.

You should be pleasantly surprised with the results


----------



## dutchmaster454 (Jun 29, 2012)

alright brother i will give it a shot. i love me some test though  why do you advice dropping it to 450 ?


----------



## CG (Jun 29, 2012)

dutchmaster454 said:


> alright brother i will give it a shot. i love me some test though  why do you advice dropping it to 450 ?



Its been shown (broscience) that higher levels of tren (talking 50mg ace ed) and trt dose of test (200-300 \wk) works VERY well as a cutter


----------



## GarlicChicken (Jun 29, 2012)

Cgrant said:


> Its been shown (broscience) that higher levels of tren (talking 50mg ace ed) and trt dose of test (200-300 \wk) works VERY well as a cutter



Very true. And a lot of guys say that lower test with tren gives them less sides, which I have found to be the case on myself. I just like how full I stay with higher test, so I usually run 4-500 test with 400 tren.


----------



## adamryi (Jun 29, 2012)

I am also using airsealed2 prop, mast prop, and anavar. Good quality stuff!!


----------



## AmM (Jun 29, 2012)

For the guys that can make it happen with low test, more power to you. I wish I could it would save me some cash. I have to have a high test to tren ratio 3:1 to avoid sides especially ED. Gains have been great at these levels though. Now my tren is home brew out of pellets which I have found for me to cause less sides then when I used UGL's.


----------



## ranman32566 (Jun 29, 2012)

I think half would be 350mg


----------



## dutchmaster454 (Jun 29, 2012)

yea half would be 350, i was just speaking in terms of a lower dose, my bad. i like my test higher though as ive ran tren higher and i actually got such bad sides i discontinued it.  like maybe 2 hours a sleep a night for 5 weeks, anxiety, sweats, everything. test higher works better and i think its kicking good now on day 8 (the tren). i just got in the gym and did 2.5 hours of legs. i am looking tight and veiny. so i guess here comes the tren because im looking good now especially after working them out. ...  i will post a pic below. 


for all you who dont do legs, this is what hard work gets you (pic below) 

4 sets hack squat
4 sets regular squat
4 sets leg press
4 sets leg extensions
2 sets of lunges (to tired) 

- http://i1049.photobucket.com/albums/s385/dutchmaster454/legs.jpg


----------



## fsoe (Jun 29, 2012)

legs is a mindset and when I changed my mindset on legs about 6 years ago is when I really started growing --- Its amazing how many people in the gym on a daily basis does not train legs - I see it everyday at mine - There is one guy that does the same upperbody session everytime I see hikm - Needless to say he has not changed in 8 years

keep hammering legs


----------



## pasamoto (Jun 29, 2012)

your vastus medialus looks great. how often do you train legs? did they ever have poor musculature? my body has great genetice except for lower thighs. always looking for solutions.


----------



## dutchmaster454 (Jun 29, 2012)

i train legs twice a week brotha. i do a lot of drop sets,especially on hack squat and front squat. i go up to 4 plates on each side and drop all the way to 1 plate on each side. the only thing i cant get better is my outer sweep. im trying everything to get the out to cut more. any suggestions ?


----------



## pain2gain (Jul 2, 2012)

I'm sure there gear is g2g but there prices are extortionate!


----------



## cottonmouth (Jul 2, 2012)

Im running airsealed too. prop from another sponsor at 70mg eod for over about 6 weeks now. added tren from as2 about 2 weeks ago at 50mg ed. Ive put on 8-9lbs so far. its my first time running it but so far its awesome. sides came at about day 3, sweating, shortness of breath all the time,, but as of now i just sweat a shit ton when i train and i get pretty short of breath when im walking around. But my training partner said this is the thickest and leanest ive ever looked. Im pumped all day, first time ive had veins in my delts and chest..


----------



## dutchmaster454 (Jul 3, 2012)

cottonmouth i feel the same way brotha, that is awesome. i am 12 days in right now and i feel almost identical to what you described. i also sweat a shit ton when i train. i have crazy energy and kill it and am drenched in sweat while i train. its kinda awesome.  and i get pretty short of breath when im walking around and trying to do cardio and shit to. as far as other sides go i dont have any except aggression. as far as size and strength go i dont really have much yet, i am going to give it more time. only day 12.


----------



## XYZ (Jul 3, 2012)

You better buy a bra because you're gonna need it to put those titties in as soon as your E2 is out of control, which should be soon.  You didn't mention if you're running any type of prolactin suppression, are you?  If not that bra should be needed in a couple of days.

Some respond to tren better than others.  I never did no matter what dose or stack I used.  I just got sides that were unbearable.  I won't ever use it again.


----------



## Vibrant (Jul 3, 2012)

as2 is good people. I will be running a log on a brand new compound from him in a few days.....


----------



## cottonmouth (Jul 3, 2012)

^^ whats the compound? The mestanolone? Im gonna run that next, have it all set up. 

ya dutchmaster,  im getting some aggression too, lol. strength isnt crazy but going up for sure, its pretty easy to tell on leg day. 405 is getting easier and easier to rep.  I got tren cough for the first time about a week ago. it was pretty shitty, felt like i sprinted a mile in the cold, but instantly. lasted almost 3 minutes.


----------



## Vibrant (Jul 3, 2012)

cottonmouth said:


> ^^ whats the compound? The mestanolone? Im gonna run that next, have it all set up.



nope. all I can say right now that it may have something to do with tren....

I'll have more details on it when my log goes up.


----------



## dutchmaster454 (Jul 3, 2012)

XYZ i am taking human grade caber at .5eod or e3d and am also taking .5 arimadex eod. i have actually never been less bloated in my life. usually every cycle i run i bloat in my stomach really badly. however right now i a running 300 prop and 525 tren ace. i jumped my tren higher than test to see what happens.  i feel like i look great, maybe a little smaller because im not so bloated, but i like waking up and going threw the day tight and with a 6 pack. usually its hidden under water.  i am on day 12 now and am going to continue this cycle.

wk 1-8 300 prop
wk 1-8 525 tren
wk 1-8 tbol 60 ed
wk 1-8 arimadex
wk1-8 caber
wk1-8 liver protetion, kidneys protection, cycle assist. who 9 yards. 

like i said i am only on day 12 so i hope this pics up soon. i trained shoulders today and i feel my strength is picking back up some so i will keep everyone updated as to how i start to change.  right now i wake up and feel smaller and not very tight and full. usually tren makes me wake up looking freaky. but im very impatient. again its day 12 hahahaha oh but i have a question to ALL. i threw in some sciroxx tbol as i have 500 pills of it because i stocked up on scrioxx awhile back. i love them. cut mix, sustanson, test e and c, dbol, tren, everything i have by them is awesome. anyways i added in tbol 2 days ago and the tbol is causing me stomach bloat which I DID NOT WANT.  its not bad, still have 6 abs, but every mourning once i start popping the tbol i get like a small sheet of water over my stomach, i hate that shit. why is that happening?  when i wake up i am tight in my abs and smaller up top. when i go throughout the day and start tbol i fill out more but get water retention all over my stomach. tbol is awesome because i get insane pumps and eveything. but why water


----------



## XYZ (Jul 3, 2012)

My bad, I thought you said you were using no A/I........Don't know where that came from, oh wait yes I do Jackedtgm.


----------



## dutchmaster454 (Jul 3, 2012)

yea i picked up an AI recenley. i never want to pay for the human grade adex from a doctor that i know personally because it is so expensive. it is 150$ for a pack of 30. so i always try to use a ugl brand AI and they never work. so i took the plunge and just picked up my human grade AI 2 days ago.


----------

